
Arch Linux: A Developer-Friendly Operating System - nanxiao
https://nanxiao.me/en/arch-linux-a-developer-friendly-operating-system/
======
sudoaza
Arch community repo is the best, any obscure software you are looking for is
there one command away of installing it.

Arch wiki is an endless source of information, not even Ubuntu has such
support.

Also its highly recommended you follow the wiki install guide (if you have a
couple of days) since it will teach you a lot about the different parts that
make up your *nix operating system.

Once you have done that and you are feeling lazy i've found Antergos easy to
install while keeping the same flexibility as vanilla Arch.

Also, finally, if you are a dev i'd recommend zsh + oh my zsh to have a sleek
terminal.

------
some_account
I ran it for a few years but they do have breaking changes sometimes. It's a
great system if you want the latest versions but that daily update can
sometimes make you spend hours troubleshooting, and that's not great for a
work environment where everything needs to just work.

